# Sore Wing?



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello all,

My cockatiel has been displaying some issue with his right wing. After he flys he seems to constantly rotate his wing up, around in a circle and then down, like something isnt sitting right for him. He only does this after a flight, so i am limiting how often he is able to fly around without reducing his 'out of cage' time. But he does it constantly for around 5 minutes or so after a fly.

He will still let me touch his wing, both before and after he has flown. And i can open and extend it for him without him showing any signs of pain, so im at a bit of a loss as to what could be causing it. He also appears to be flying ok.

I am trying not to take him to our vet straight away, as some of you might remember that we had issue with his toe a few months ago now and i think the vet was too aggressive in his treatment approach. So im trying to see if time will heal the problem. If it doesnt get better in the next few weeks ill be sure to make an appt.

But for now, if anyone has any suggestions or advice as to what it may be or what i can do to help him in the mean time, please feel free to let me know. Like i said, i will restrict his ability to fly but any other suggestions are welcome.

Many thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It might be a flight feather that's a bit loose and doesn't settle down into exactly the right place after he flies. If this is what's happening the feather will probably fall out before too much longer.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ahh lucky done that and she is molting because last time she was preening her wings she screamed and next thing i knew 4 wing feathers and 1 tail feather come out
I thought she picked up a new dance move lol


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok thats a relief!! Thanks for your replies. 

I had him out yesterday and he seemed ok after a little fly so Im assuming you are right and it was just a feather out of place. He has been molting like crazy the last week or so!

Thanks again!!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes after Machi gets excited and shakes out her wings or flutters somewhere she complains about one side being sore (just briefly) but it's never been anything serious yet. She also seems to complain about sores for attention at times (with the wing flap-whine for seed combo); such a drama queen! Of course I keep an eye on her, but it always proves to be a false alarm.


----------

